
Ask HN: What CMS options are there with good localisation support? - robotmay
I&#x27;ve been trying to find a relatively flexible CMS that supports localisation of everything (e.g. both in templates and in generated content), but I haven&#x27;t found a huge amount of options. CraftCMS seems to be the most straightforward one I&#x27;ve found so far, but what other options are there? Language doesn&#x27;t matter especially, but it does need to be fairly easy to customise&#x2F;extend.<p>I&#x27;m sure there&#x27;s a WordPress plugin for it but I would really rather not go there again :)<p>Very grateful for any suggestions!
======
tenken
Drupal content supports translations, or language neutral.

The site administration is also translatable.

